# Chin up Canada!



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Needless to say, the restaurant closed early yesterday. We were plunged in complete darkness in scorching weather, and I have to say I've never been more proud to be a Canadian. There were volunteers at every steet intersection directing trafic. Not a horn was to be heard anywhere. No looting, no tempers flaring. I guess we're used to crisis by now. Let's see: just this summer we've had:

- SARS
- Mad cow
- Blackout
- West Nile virus
- new SARS-like virus on the west coast
- looming locust epidemic in Toronto expected any day

So my thoughts are with all the towns and cities both North and South of the border who have been affected by this. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. By fall we'll all be such tough little buggers!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Well spoken Anneke. Bring it on world...we'll dish out whatever you throw at us...well almost!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Well done thats the spirit.

West Nile virus dont know what it is but it sounds nasty.

And mad cow disease thats bad, it devastated our farming community & it still hasnt recovered .

When the going gets tough the tough get going.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

and then there's all the wild fires in BC, which although aren't actually burning in Kamloops, they are burning all around, so we are directly affected, as we are the maing evacuation centre. but the community response has been amazing, there is a relief fund of over $1,000,000 and it's growing daily, and the donations of clothes and household items is so overwhelming that the salvation army has asked people to stop donating stuff. Also my restaurant is making lunches on a daily basis for the fire and hydro crews. Thank you Anneke for starting this thread, it brings light to what people will do for other people in a time of need. Hope things get better with the power situation. I have relatives in Ottawa and St. Catharines, and as far as I've heard they seem to be coping well with everything.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

To be honest, having survived the Ice Storm of 1998 in -30'C Montreal, I can tell you, this is a relative piece of cake! Nothing can compare to what those fire fighters are going through though. Sorry to have forgotten you guys on my list of calamities. Should I say, "welcome"? Good luck to you and keep up the great work! I'm sure you make a lot of people in your community very happy.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Here is a link from the CDC about West Nile to answer your question about that.

Suffice to say, this has been a hard and testy year for Canada. We just need to ride it out.


----------

